# Convert MKV file



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a number of MKV files that I'd like/need to convert...make smaller files of. Need some disc space and need a conversion format that would "downsize" the MKV file (7+ Gb) into much smaller file while retaining a reasonable quality. I've went through many "online" software programs and all have possessed undesirable traits. So, what I'm asking is recommendations for quality, open-sourced software *and* what format I should convert to. Also, could the recommended software "rip" a DVD into desired format?

THANK YOU;

*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Shrinkage/compression will lose quality.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Re: Corday

Not to argue with you, but I've gotten information regarding that "issue" and some have said, using the right programs and settings, 'quality" loss could be minimal (??)

*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MP3 conversion makes sense.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Corday*

Could you elaborate? You see, it is my understanding MP3 is an audio format(?) So, if I'm correct, your saying that changing the audio would greatly reduce the file size??? OK, I see where that would help, but not sure it would be a significant reduction in size. I've played many movies/documentaries formatted in DivX or Xvid and all played well with good quality and were only a fraction the size of MKV. Maybe re-formatting/converting from an MKV to DivX or Xvid would be asking to much, so what other 'video" formats could I use to reduce that MKV? TNX!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so used to saying MP3, but I meant MP4. You can do it on the VLC Media Player. Be sure to set it so you keep both Audio and Video.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

have you tried handbrake?

https://handbrake.fr/


----------



## mitch1945 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoroughly recommend VSDC Free Video Converter. If I have any problems with an MKV files it fixes it (like wanting a different codec}). If the MKV has the wrong language but looks like it may have an option you can load it in VSDC and check if there are more than one audio, If your video is in say Russian but there is a second audio choice just click the 2nd twice and you should have probably an English version. Have used VSDC for years and converts well. From memory MKV to AVI recduces the file size incredibly and quality seems fine.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *mitch1945*

Thank You! As I'm not familiar with VSDC, I'll have to do some reading up on it. But, you got it, exactly what I want to accomplish. The 'files"(MKV) that I now have are in English and I would hope that it would convert in the same manner. Yes, reduction in file size with minimal quality loss....that's it!!! I'll be giving your suggestion a thorough workout.

*Rick *


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE; *steve32mids*

Yes, twice, both x's with disastrous results. I'll say HandBrake does rip the DVD perfectly to MKV, but it does not "convert" or "rip" to any other format...at least in my experience!!

THANX:
*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You didn't respond to my Post #6. If you only use the first suggestion in: https://www.appgeeker.com/topics/how-do-i-convert-mkv-to-mp4-with-vlc.html and don't pay attention to the downloadable app, you should be in good shape.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Go with HEVC/x265 this should give you smaller files with good quality (when you do a size to quality ratio)

Unless this is something you do regularly, go with Corday's recommendation of VLC and use it for conversion, gets the job done.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

EVERYONE:

Ok, did manage to convert to .avi w/ PS converter and it did OK. I think I'll try "ripping", from now on, straight up .avi or MKV/Xvid. Hopefully, I'll be eliminating a step or 2. Now onto my next problem which will be removing a watermark (Amerisoft) that I got when using software that I was not familiar with. OR, I'll just rip the DVD again w/ MKV/Xvid converter. Live and learn!! 

RE: tristar and corday;

I've tried to use VLC before and just didn't get the results I wanted. Perhaps I need to learn a bit more about VLC, but, for now, I've found a decent ripper/converter and I'll stick with it...until or unless I find something better. I would like to share what ripper I'm talking about, but I don't know if this forum allows "links" to various software to be posted???

THANX

*Rick
*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just post the name now. Also, even if you don't use VLC for this purpose, it works amazingly well as your prime Media Player.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

For the one offs VLC works amazing, it's actually pretty straightforward when it comes to conversion, doesn't work with editing and such..


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Everyone: 

Ok, I've tried a number of 'ripper/converters" and have not had much luck. I don't get it...I've D/l'ed many movies in BRRip-XviD-VidX and WEB with good/great quality video and audio in the range of 700mb+ to 1/1.3 Gb. I can't figure out why I can't get those results when ripping a DVD??? I did try VLC (once again) and it not only took forever, the "file" was huge...7+Gb. I don't have a clue as to what going on, going wrong. Been reading up on FFmpeg, but have not tried it yet. What must I do to rip a DVD at a small size and keep quality (just like the movies I've D/l'ed)??? 
Appreciate The Help
*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Computer specs? It's possible you're long time to execute is based on older hardware.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Corday*

I really doubt it's the computer, but here are the specs; https://www.bing.com/shop?q=specifi...&originIGUID=6D906FB3E5014BA4A6253A159313235D. Sorry, but it's the best I can do. I "ran" the VLC "convert/save" just as the program explained. It's possible I could have done something different, but I don't know enough about the use of the VLC/settings to amend/alter anything and didn't try anything other than what were default settings. Using VLC was the same as "make MKV". Great quality but huge "file".(7.4Gb) . Reading up on FFmpeg. Not sure about it, but gotta try something???
THANX:
*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's the first one you need more RAM. All the others are OK. Start>Windows Admin Tools. System Information. Now you see how much RAM you have.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *Corday*

Shoot, I already knew that....8Gb plenty!


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey All:

After much "experimentation", this is how I'm going about it. Kinda round-about but effective just the same. I "rip" the DVD to MKV, then use VLC to convert to mp4. Really cuts down the size of the MKV file and delivers good/decent video quality. Still checking out various ripping and converting tools, but for now, this is what's working. Seems there must be a good program out there that would do both in one operation???, but as yet haven't found it. OR, this is more likely, I would have to purchase such a program. *THANX* to all for the help and information.

*Rick*


----------

